# Can't believe I never heard of these guys!



## celtic_crippler (Dec 17, 2009)

And I found out about them from a stupid Windows Wallpaper of all things. 

Band is called *Electric Six* and I've been laughing my butt off for several minutes now... their videos are insane! I just had to share....

Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2a4gyJsY0mc&feature=related





 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=of2WzZx9AhA&feature=related


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 17, 2009)

That first one was funny, high voltage.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Dec 17, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> That first one was funny, high voltage.


 
I know, right? You'll never see "Bullwinkle" the same again. LOL


----------



## Ken Morgan (Dec 17, 2009)

Great music, lyrics are a wee bit...different


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Dec 17, 2009)

I believe I can say, with all honesty, that my life is better for having viewed those videos.


----------



## bluekey88 (Dec 18, 2009)

That was so awesome!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jarrod (Dec 18, 2009)

these guys are awesome!  i got to see them several years ago & it was one of my favorite shows ever.  big fun.  they just released a new album so they'll probably be on tour soon, i highly recommend them.  

jf


----------

